# Female Clen Cycle



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Morning,

The Mrs has started a clen cycle - Meditech 40mcg

she split the tab and took 20mcg yesterday - fine, nothing

took 40 mcg today - still fine, nothing

shes feeling no sides at all - the meditech website confirms the batch as legit but is this likely to be bunk, or should she just keep upping the dose?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I had my GF up to 120mcg and she didn't get any sides other than sweating


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

hm.. she said at about 11am she left a bit restless and her hands were slightly shakey.

i am assuming at this point she can just tolerate more than 40mcg


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

medtech are ****e, get better lab

give her 2 or 3 AP clen and she will be shaking


----------

